# Any Gordon Ramsay; f word/kitchen nightmare fans?



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi I really enjoy these programmes, esp kitchen nightmares. Also enjoying masterchef this year too. 
Used to not like Gordon too much as all I saw was swearing but he comes across as really genuine and straight forward;good sense of humour and it is great to watch. My fave kitchen nightmare was the one where the owner was in his late fifties, was a bit awkward and had a thing about buying strange shaped plates - they were hidden and not hidden everywhere! Loved him!  
Really well put together programmes, must confess it is always nice to see to intro of f word where gordon changes from normal shirt into chef shirt thingy   ; yes i am sure it has a proper name! Haven't bought his autobiography yet anyone read it? Take care Sparkley x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Love kitchen nightmares, cant wait for a new series of it.  I have to say that i used to hate the swearing so refused to watch it at first but DH made me and i love it   He really does seem genuine  

Bekie


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have just read his autobiography and it's quite good!

I'm really into all the cooking programmes and have also read quite a few foodie books........God, I sound like a right geek  

Nix.


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I think he is great too and also appreciate the intro to f word where is getting changed...very nice....

so glad he didn't shoot the deer last night.

Would love to have him cook for me, have to watch him get changed into his whites first though 

Sarah
xx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

S4rah said:


> Would love to have him cook for me, have to watch him get changed into his whites first though
> 
> Sarah
> xx


Lmao too right, nevermind the food


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I love Gordon Ramsey, i have just finished reading his autobiography!!

I love Kitchen nightmares to, when it begins and he his taking his clothes off his eyes are so blue!!

Yummy xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi dd & I both Like Gordon 
I have his Humble Pie book to read on holiday,
I prefer kitchen nightmares to the F word - but Will watch anything with Gordon in it especially the shirth changing scenes . . . . .

Did any one see his televised Michelin start series 

~Dizzi~


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

might have to go buy the autobiography now!!!

i love kitchen nightmares!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

The F Word is one of my and DH's fav's, we love creating Gordon's recipes and I also have his wife's new cook book.  We now live in Geneva but cannot get Channel 4, but DH has found a website that he is able to download it from so we are now up to episode 2 and he will download the others, it's fab.

Also the autobiography is a great read, we have both read it and whizzed through it within about 3 days, it's a real non stop read - I cannot recommend it enough, we have lent it to many friends that have come to visit and they too couldn't put it down, so would definitely recommend purchasing it.

Jennie
  x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

I liked his book too as well as all the programmes he's in. Good to know I'm not the only who finds him strangely attractive...thought I was gonna have to look for the weird crush thread! lol
The food in the F word always looks amazing...I'd definitely pay the money for it...


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i cant cook, wont cook - but still love the f word and most other cookery programmes


----------

